# "Needle Sweep" on startup



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

Playing around with the VAGCOM on a 2008 Q7 the other day and found this:
Don't know if this will work on US Q7s, but the option is in the -17- Instrument Cluster Long Coding for our local market (virtually Euro spec).
There is an option to turn on "Needle Sweep" like on the new S5's etc 
i.e switch on engine and tacho and speedo needles sweep around dial and back again. 
Looks great in action!








There was also a "Laptimer " option but did not try that...seems a bit pointless on a Q7








Thankfully, there is also a "Seatbelt Chime" delete, which was the main purpose of our visit.


----------

